# Royal Hospital Haslar & Morgue, Gosport - September 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (Nov 11, 2015)

Evening all 
I won't bother with the history, as i'm sure everything knows it by now!
I've been up to my usual antics, taking trips down here on the regular, these particular images were from 2 visits. Once with MrObvious & a non-member where we were lucky enough to see the morgue, and another with loocyloo and whynotdie, which was probably one of my most intense trips there.

It was another stupidly early morning(thanks to loocyloo for the lift) but soon enough we were on site and walking towards access. Seeing as it was pitch black & i knew the route, we decided to keep the torches off. I took the lead, and silently we walked between buildings and under trees until all of a sudden i froze. _Run, run_ i shouted as I was greeted by a dark figure about 6 foot in front of me, who then decided to blind with strobe mode on his torch. We made the immediate 180 and ran for it, mr security man in tow, diving through bushes and over an absolute pain in the arse wall. we were in the clear - or so we thought. We gave it a little bit before going back over the wall, seeing as it was right by the access point. I was first over so i grabbed the bags. I glanced round, and mr security man was stood there, watching me about 15 foot away. He bolted at me, so lumbered up with 3 bags and a tripod i made a break for it. We played cat and mouse for what seemed like forever, before i bailed over the fence. I had no way of contacting the others, so made the walk round to the front gate in search for the others, where I happened to bump into a not-so-happy Brian, the site manager. After a bit of a bollocking we parted ways, and after meeting up with the other 2 we buggered off for a well deserved maccies.

Obviously we weren't gonna give up there, so after a grim breakfast and a cuppa tea we were back on our way. We got straight in this time, and after a good few hours inside we were hungry and tired. and who wants to go over a fence when you're hungry and tired? Yeah, not us.. out the front gate we went, only to be greeted by an even angrier Brian. After giving us the "ive already spoke to you this morning" lecture we decided to walk out, but good ol' Bri decided to follow us in an attempt to get the car registration, but we took him on a nice little stroll of the area and eventually he went to whatever he was doing.. which clearly wasn't guarding the site very well








































































If you're still here, thanks for looking!​


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 11, 2015)

I enjoyed reading about the trials and tribulations of getting access, well worth it I think.


----------



## Lavino (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice well done on getting in there and your determination


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 11, 2015)

Wonderful photos! Those stair shots are cracking


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 11, 2015)

Incredibly tastefully processed shots  Where's the video?! It's all about the video!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 12, 2015)

Superb shots and beauty of a staircase.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 12, 2015)

I can't wait to see this place for myself VampiricSquid  your photos are amazing!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 9, 2016)

Loved these - what a place. Think most would've given up after being caught so many times - so 10/10 for persistence!!! It is good the security are protecting it from being trashed - so when you finally got inside the place still looks great. Nicely done


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice post and determination wins in this case. I like the pool table, its in good condition.


----------



## tazong (Feb 10, 2016)

Lol i have got to admire your cheek - very funny especially walking out the front gate lol
I think your determination was defintly worth it - great pictures and a fantastic explore


----------



## Little_Duke (Feb 10, 2016)

That's incredible, very scary looking. love the chiller shots


----------



## Gosoftly (May 17, 2018)

Wouldn’t it be nice if Urbexers could form some kind of authorised body, and we could present recognised credentials to site sec. I totally get it that For all they know we are casing the place for a future burglary, but of course, that isn’t our aim is it? Maybe some enjoy the cat and mouse game, but I’m too old and too infirm for that these days. I much prefer to chat to secco first and see if I can win them over. If not, well, no harm done. But kudos for this report, and thanks for outwitting the tenacious Brian.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 20, 2018)

Very nice VS, fab morgue shots! I had the Brian treatment in 2014, he must be as determined as you as he's still there!


----------



## Malenis (May 23, 2018)

Great shots!


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2018)

Gosoftly said:


> Wouldn’t it be nice if Urbexers could form some kind of authorised body, and we could present recognised credentials to site sec. I totally get it that For all they know we are casing the place for a future burglary, but of course, that isn’t our aim is it? Maybe some enjoy the cat and mouse game, but I’m too old and too infirm for that these days. I much prefer to chat to secco first and see if I can win them over. If not, well, no harm done. But kudos for this report, and thanks for outwitting the tenacious Brian.



A trespass permit? It gets my vote but I don't see it happening any time soon. 
I enjoyed that Squid, well shot, Thanks


----------



## Wrench (May 30, 2018)

Fantastic write up and pics, love it


----------

